# New Olympic game?



## mrhnau (Aug 23, 2008)

With the demise of baseball and softball, it seems there might be a need for a new sport.

If you had the choice, what new game would you add, and why?

I had thought MMA/Pankration might be a nice addition, but there are already so many MA related sports...


----------



## kenpofighter (Aug 23, 2008)

Not that I am one, but could you imagine if they had some kind of hunting thing?  Or what about paintball or airsoft?


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 23, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> Not that I am one, but could you imagine if they had some kind of hunting thing?  Or what about paintball or airsoft?


now, paintball might be fun... 

what about some kind of racing? IRL type perhaps?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 23, 2008)

Paintball would be cool. I think other X-Treme sports could do a lot to boost the popularity of the Olympics as well; skateboarding, bmx, etc. 

I also would love to see American style football.


----------



## Steve (Aug 23, 2008)

BJJ would be a terrific Olympic sport for a number of reasons, and I know I'm biased.   Still, it would be better than MMA because it's not so bloody, is much more marketable and the athletes are good for more than one match.  In MMA, the athletes (win or lose) would frequently be unable to continue due to cuts or injury.

Other sports that would be cool would be skateboarding.  The X-Games do it well.

Inline speed skating would be good too, especially if you did long and short track, like ice skating.

But, if I could only pick one thing other than BJJ to suggest, I think that parkour/free running would be really, really, really cool....  Run it just like the Super Slalom.  Have A to B races with obstacles both vertical and horizontal.  Give the athletes an opportunity (like slalom skiiers) to WALK the course before the race so that they can plan their strategies for completion and then turn them loose one at a time racing against the clock.


----------



## crushing (Aug 24, 2008)

Bowling!

No judging, just straight up scoring.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2008)

MMA people don't want it in the Olympic Games! it wouldn't be MMA by the time they've finished making it 'more popular'.
I think cheese rolling, Eton Fives, Real Tennis, shin kicking, dyke jumping would all be fun.
The Asian game Kabbadi would be good too. Sumo and tug of war. 
I think whatever is chosen it should be something that produces a winner without anyone judging!


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 24, 2008)

I think that cricket, rugby and lacrosse would be great Olympic sports.  There are people all around the world that play those sports and I think it would get lots of attention.  

I'd love to see the All Blacks do their Haka at the Olympics!

I agree that BJJ would be another great addition to Olympic sports.  I think that I would call it submission wrestling and make it no-gi so that other styles of sub grappling could compete, however.


----------



## kenpofighter (Aug 24, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> Paintball would be cool. I think other X-Treme sports could do a lot to boost the popularity of the Olympics as well; skateboarding, bmx, etc.
> 
> I also would love to see American style football.


 
I agree I think any type of X-Treme sports would be great!
What about some type of sky diving stunts?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 24, 2008)

Paintball would be fun, but it may turn into a demonstration for certain countries to demonstrate their guerilla warfare ablities.  It could go from a fun sport to a showoff of military fighting prowess.

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 24, 2008)

Not to sound biased or anything... but naturally I would think of caving. :uhyeah:


----------



## Big Don (Aug 24, 2008)

Chess Boxing!
Cornhole!
No more baseball or softball, but, they are keeping synchronized diving?
A few friends and I created a fun little (Idiotic) game a few years ago: Trampoline Kickboxing. Bouncing and pummelling! Rules:You must keep bouncing. No falling off the trampoline.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

MMA makes sense to me! It's a classic.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2008)

Why not add in Poker, it is one of the biggest draws for people to watch.


----------

